
Macmillan CEO defends Library eBook embargo as boycotts mount - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/e-book-news/macmillan-ceo-defends-library-ebook-embargo-as-boycotts-mount
======
SpikeDad
It's a pure and simple money grab. There is no possible rationale for
publishers charging libraries more for ebook than the actual physical book nor
any rational for restricting purchases of the ebooks.

